# Please Help! Might Have Messed Up Two Rolls Of Tex Latex



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I ordered some tex latex, shoots great. No real problems. But!! I automatically assumed from my exp cuttting rolled exetcise bands that you always cut it lengthwise. So when i got the latex, thats what i did. Now i have a few banded up and looking in the light, it kinda looks like the latex grain ( if there is any) is running across my bands. But tgat ckuld be from pulling on them and creating lines from stretching the latex. 
I measured 10/12 inches in fron the lengthwise end. And chalked up the rest for tie in strips. If i had done it the other way, i would have gotten twice as many sets. But this is how i know to do the thera, so i assumed this was correct.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

quick ! send it all to me ! ill be the guinea pig ! i didnt know there was such a thing as grain in the rubber or latex . im guessing it dont make a big difference . have your latex bands shot any different ? are they ripping in a clear line across ? other than that, its all new to me . sorry i couldnt of have been better help .


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, if there isnt, than i should be shot! Cause i could have doubled the amount of bandsets i could have made. The thing is, with golds gym, theraband. They are used for medical purposes, physical rehibilitation and what not. And i know that they are made to be pulled and streched lengthwise. But tex sells industrial latex and i thought it might be diff. And i seen a post from tex a while ago before i ordered them that he believed there was a very slight grain like direction. But he used the word across. So well see. They shoot fine. But if he tells me that it doesnt matter, that means next time i will get more out if them. But for the record, i still got plenty of latex for my money. No complaints. Tex is awesome.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

If it was me, I'd just pm Tex and ask him. But I don't think it will do any harm, what you did.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I can relate to a mistake like that. Arrgghh.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Keep calm and shoot a can.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The sheets are 10 1/2 by 16 and I cut all of the band sets that I sell the 10 1/2 inch way. There is a slight indication of grain in rubber, but it is not always the same direction and does not make hardly any difference in the way that it shoots or in life. -- Tex


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks, did some testing, turns out as tex mentioned, it doesnt make much of a diff with his sheets. I was able to utilize most of the sheet, when it comes to the golds gym bands, if you break fown the roll vertically, you can get more bandsets. But you will lose a little speed.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Tex sells his sheets at very reasonable prices, so its no big deal to order more. Thanks again man,
I made about 25 ss last week for a local boyscout group . In this part of new york, the economy is non existant, so i didnt charge anything for latex or my frames,
Some had to be shipped downstate, so it ended up costing me more than i would have liked, but can you put a price on learning about slingshots? I dont think so


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

adarondack kyle said:


> Tex sells his sheets at very reasonable prices, so its no big deal to order more. Thanks again man,
> I made about 25 ss last week for a local boyscout group . In this part of new york, the economy is non existant, so i didnt charge anything for latex or my frames,
> Some had to be shipped downstate, so it ended up costing me more than i would have liked, but can you put a price on learning about slingshots? I dont think so


Kyle, them's the words of good dude. I commend you on your selflessness and generosity.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks! , I did my best to make sure they were up to par, if they send me some pics, ill post em.


----------

